# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Pumptrack Graz?!

## st´ip

Hallo!

Hat wer ein Idee wo man in Graz einen kleinen Pumptrack bauen könnte, bzw. hat jemand überhaupt Lust so ein Projekt in die Tat umzusetzen?
Evtl. im Leechwald???

Liebe Grüße
Steve

----------


## Lordz

i hätt an klanen wald , bzw. a lichtung wo man sowas durchaus durchsetzten kann ! an kompaktraktor hätt i a ... also von dem her !

----------


## huidiwui

ich hätte auch ungemein lust sowas anzugehen. 

also keinen übertriebenen dirt track wo ma sich regelmäßig ausknocken kann sondern was überschaubar cool-flowiges...

im lechwald gibts auch einen mini pumptrack - hab den mal im winter gesehn, der is zu klein und eben is er auch nicht sondenr ins gefälle rein gebaut.


also bei neuaktionen wär ich am we tageweise mit arbeitsleistung sicher dabei!

----------


## Hopfe

fette dirt lines gibs eh,a stink normaler pumptrack im ebenen war geil!

so was in dem style lasst si sicher auf die beine stellen wenn ma uns zam tuan..

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR2jNIY0Uyw


cheers
mario

----------


## huidiwui

geeeenau!

----------


## hhacks

Bin sofort dabei beim bauen.

I denk aber das der pumptrack im video über die Zeit gewachsen is. 
also mal klein anfangen.  :Wink:

----------


## st´ip

ja genau sowas mein ich! einfach zum gemütlich flowig fahren gehn an ganzen tag :-)

wann ma da a lichtung und an traktor haben..perfekt! start im september????

lg!

----------


## wuttem

Wieso nicht den Pumptrack im Leechwald wieder herrichten und erweitern? Da würd ich auch immer weiterbaun wenn ich oben bin (bzw. andre leute) glaub nicht das noch ein neuer spot woanders mehr bringt...

----------


## Lordz

problem is halt die lichtung is leicht im hang !
Oben is ein stückerl komplett eben und dann ein leichter Hang und dann wirds wieder flach , aber da lässt sich sicher was machen !

Location is in weinitzen ! Steve lass mal läuten dann schau mas uns an !

----------


## st´ip

im Leechwald wärs ja auch perfekt, nur is da halt auch net wirklich flach. müsst ma mal schaun wo ma den track erweitern könnten.

Passt werd i machen, könn ma uns dann mal gemeinsam anschaun!

----------


## huidiwui

> Wieso nicht den Pumptrack im Leechwald wieder herrichten und erweitern? Da würd ich auch immer weiterbaun wenn ich oben bin (bzw. andre leute) glaub nicht das noch ein neuer spot woanders mehr bringt...


ja aber meine vermutung is dass der platz dort zu klein is für einen richtig klassen pumptrack. ausserdem auch eine hanglage... aber bin für vorschläge offen...

was wär mit einem pumptrack in st. peter?
orf zentrum oder ober endstation 6er?
abklären müsste man es noch aber irgendwo in der stadt wär schon auch klass.. ; )

----------


## Lordz

Meiner Meinung nach die beste Location wäre MAut andritz neben den dirts , wo die Bäume stehen ! Aber ich glaub das bräuchte eine kleine unterschriften aktion , weil die jungs dort schon einmal wegen dirts gefragt haben und dann probleme ghabt haben !
Mal den eric fragen !

----------


## st´ip

wenn es nicht gerade ein Privatgrundstück ist von einem von uns, dann wirds sicher schwer bis unmöglich eine neue location zu finden. Ideal wäre da sicher bei da Maut oder im Leechwald...sollt ma mal Infos sammeln

aber so a kleiner pumptrack fürn herbst wär a hammer!

----------


## dergö!

...zur Zeit ist der Leechwood der einzig brauchbare Spot, überall sonst holsd da in 10 Minuten an Hitzeschlag... des Hauptproblem dort ist eher, dass wir ganz bewußt Abflüsse für´s Regenwasser brauchen. Wenn der Trail hart ist und die Pumps a bissl förmiger, sind leichte bergaufpassagen auch ka Stress... bin sofort dabei!

----------


## st´ip

jawohl Gö!!! i hab scho ghofft dass du di da auch einschaltest :-)

werma des nächste woche mal unter die Lupe nehmen oder und mal an Plan erstellen. Wie du sagst, wenn alles fest und trocken is, is es eh egal wanns net ganz flach is! und sehr viel Platz brauchma ja auch net

ganz witzige Seite
www.dirtfoundation.com/datenbank.html?artikel=29

----------


## klamsi

Wär auf jeden fall auch dabei um mitzuhelfen wenn ich wieder in Graz bin!

Leechwald hat mMn potenzial. Wär genial wenn ma da was zambringen würd.  :Cool:

----------


## hhacks

I steh Gewehr, äh Schaufel bei Fuß.

----------


## huidiwui

sollma gleich die gemeinsame plattform nutzen um mal mögliche layouts usw. abzustimmen?

... ca. so wie die Skizzen, die in dem coolen Link vom st´ip waren
( www.dirtfoundation.com/datenbank.html?artikel=29 )

platz is dort ja eigentl. auch ned so wenig im LW oder?
und dann sollte nur mehr wer bescheid geben wenn ma dann tatsächlich buddeln helfen kommen sollen. ; )

mit den tollen erfahrungswerten vom gö kann des ja dann nur mehr der voelle erfolg werden... : )

----------


## Hopfe

> sollma gleich die gemeinsame plattform nutzen um mal mögliche layouts usw. abzustimmen?
> 
> ... ca. so wie die Skizzen, die in dem coolen Link vom st´ip waren
> ( www.dirtfoundation.com/datenbank.html?artikel=29 )
> 
> platz is dort ja eigentl. auch ned so wenig im LW oder?
> und dann sollte nur mehr wer bescheid geben wenn ma dann tatsächlich buddeln helfen kommen sollen. ; )
> 
> mit den tollen erfahrungswerten vom gö kann des ja dann nur mehr der voelle erfolg werden... : )


die frage is nur,ob ma im leechwald einfach so umgraben darf..da hats ja immer was mitn bauern geben!

a sichere variante wär da halt maut andritz,neben den dirts,da müsst ma si halt erkundigen.
am zentralsten is es außerdem...... :EEK!:

----------


## wuttem

> sollma gleich die gemeinsame plattform nutzen um mal mögliche layouts usw. abzustimmen?





> die frage is nur,ob ma im leechwald einfach so umgraben darf..da hats ja immer was mitn bauern geben!
> a sichere variante wär da halt maut andritz,neben den dirts,da müsst ma si halt erkundigen.


Ume gehn, Fahrn, schaun wies besser gehn würde, schaufel nehmen baun, fertig.

Da brauchts doch kane Pläne oder Erkundigungen. Sieht man eh beim fahrn obs was wird. Und wenns oben schaufelst störts eh kann. Wenn wer kommst grüßt halt schön und redest normal mit ihm.

----------


## gamml

Wenn ich in Graz bin, also während der Studienzeit bin ich auch beim buddeln/helfen dabei  :Smile: 

lg kle

----------


## dergö!

Der Pumptrail im Leechwoid ist prinzipiell an einer Stelle, die man von oben nicht so genau sieht... ruhig verhalten, dann sollt´s dort schon ohne Streß gehen...

Ein Problem ist allerdings, dass dort von oben gesehen beim linken 180°-Wandl die Grundstücksgrenze verlauft, links gehört der Grund zum LKH. Wie damals der 5. und 6. große Dirt gestanden ist, hat´s der Bauer gemerkt, dem LKH gesteckt und die haben alles wieder weggemacht. Zum Glück haben die aber ned gleich alles dem Erdboden gleichgemacht wie´s der Bauer eigentlich wollte... 

...nix zu großes und fettes und des suid scho passen...

----------


## somebody

ich hätt auch lust zu buaen...wieso hat keiner einen schönen flachen grund im wald, wos auch legal wär...aber leechwald sollt gehn...

----------


## huidiwui

wer hat lust mal am do abend rauf zu schaun in den lechwald?

ich würd so ca. um 17:30 Uhr oben sein...?

----------


## st´ip

ich würd am Freitag Nachmittag rauf schaun! und mal schaun wies ausschaut und mal planen...
wer is dabei??

----------


## huidiwui

freitag nachmittag... hmmmm

bin zu 50% dabei! 

gebe dir morgen noch genauer bescheid.

heut geht sichs bei mir eh schwer aus, aber ev. schau ich mir heute das mal an und wir können ja da mal drüber quatschen....

sag mal wann du ungefähr oben bist.

LG

----------


## somebody

i werd heut glaub ich auch raufgehn...
werd dann so um 18 Uhr oben sein ca...

----------


## huidiwui

Ok ich werd mich beeilen und hoffentlich auch bis um 18.00 Uhr oben sein heut.

bis dann...

----------


## huidiwui

so, wir waren gestern zu zweit oben und haben den ersten versuch gemacht den pumptrack etwas flowiger zu machen. problem ist, dass da ein bergaufstück zu überwinden ist dass dir sämtlichen schwung raus nimmt.

da ghört noch einiges gegraben. ach ja udn schaufeln soltle man sich mitnehmen haben oben nichts brauchbares gefunden...

generell aber sicher möglich, man muss dann aber auch noch die kleinen hügel neu designen, manche sind zu spitz und einfach zu weit und immer in unterschiedlichen abständen zueinander platziert.

es gibt aich die möglichkeit einen 8er draus zu machen... recht cool.
aber der flow ghört halt rein gebracht.

----------


## st´ip

passt...i werd heute mal rauf schaun! nächste woche dann mit schaufeln...werd mal was zeichnen wenn i weiß wies oben ausschaut

----------


## somebody

wann schaust rauf?

----------


## st´ip

kommt drauf an wies wetter is....wahrscheinlich so gegen halb 6

----------


## huidiwui

hi, 

und? is noch etwas weiter gegangen am we? 
werd heut abend wahrscheinlich wieder rauf schaun...

wär wer dabei?

lg

----------


## hhacks

seid ihr schon am Schaufeln oder noch am planen/sondieren?

Fürs Schaufeln wär ich zu verwenden. Heut aber wohl erst gegen 7

----------


## st´ip

so, ich find wir sollten uns jetzt mal an fixen termin ausmachen wo ma gemeinsam raufschaun und planen / schaufeln! Wär fein wenn da Gö auch dabei wär!

also her mit Vorschlägen wann ihr nächste Woche Zeit habts! mir wär Montag, Mittwoch oder Freitag am liebsten!

----------


## huidiwui

also ich könnte heute abend gegen 17:30 / 18:00 uhr.
viel fahren und ev. a bissl buddeln

generell wirds die woche gegen do nass, also ev gut fürs buddeln aber schlecht fürs fahren.

kommende woche hab ich leider wenig zeit und gegen ende der woche is auch blöd, da ich am 24 er starten werd und da nicht die hände durchs buddeln schon kaputtmachen möcht.

----------


## st´ip

ok es is halt so dass ma mal an plan erstellen sollten, sonst grabt jeder irgendwas und keiner weiß was da andere macht!

----------


## huidiwui

ja da bin ich deiner meinung...
ok warst du schon oben?

zur Abstimmung:
meiner meinung nach sollten wir die spuren ca gleich hoch gestalten. dh die derzeitig ca 1m höhere spur sollte mit dem layout angeglichen werden. das is schon mal ein riesiger schöpf... danach kann man noch einiges gestalten, aber die eine ebene, is mal meiner meinung nach die grundvorraussetzung.

wir können auch ohne großem aufwand einen 8er draus machen (mitte zu überarbeiten)

was aber noch zusätzlich auszubessern ist, sind die hügel. die sind genau so ausgeführt wie man es nicht machen sollte (siehe link auf seite 1) klein und spitz... statt rund und weit auseinander... sollte man auch noch machen...

----------


## huidiwui

nachdems gestenr ziemlich arg geschüttet hat, war ich dann nicht am track... falls wer lust hat, ich würd (wenns wetter hält) heut wieder mal rauf schaun zw. 17.30 und 18.00 Uhr...

c ya!

----------


## huidiwui

hallo...

na? da hat aber wer schön viel gebuddelt am pumptrack.  :Smile: 

nur leider is des anscheinend noch nicht genug. man fährt sich dumm und dämlich und wenn man da nicht von den grossen jumps reinkracht, ist an ein  doublen von den kleinen hügeln nie im leben zu denken.

hab gestern wieder versucht den anlieger besser zu gestalten und ein wenig mehr speed rein zu bringen. is schwierig.

- ich denke man müsste die obere spur (ca noch immer einen halben bis einen meter ober der unteren spur) noch tiefer buddeln. ev alles begradigen und dann nochmal neu beginnen (zumidnest die obere spur)

- unterster punkt der strecke ist derzeit die kleine senke bevors zum kleinen anlieger geht. die stelle sollten wir entweder mit erde füllen oder einen abfluss bauen, da wird das wasser immer drinnen stehn. hab mal gestenr etwas erde rein getan und einen kleinen abfluss vorgesehen, alles sehr provisorisch.

- anlieger (beide) sollte man auch nochmal reshapen. eventuell mit hilfe der anleitung, die als link in diesem thread verteilt wurde. man kann nur sehr schwer den schwung dort generieren...

alles in allem noch eine menge arbeit. 
aber man könnte es echt schaffen. 

ev sollten wir mal skizzen hochladen???? na mal schaun ob ich da mal dazu komm...

----------


## hme640

also... ich steige auch ein beim graben... schreib wenn du rauffährst...

----------


## dergö!

Sorry Steve, war zu viel los in den letzten Wochen, aber vielleicht klappts nächste Woche... MO, MI, ev. DO wär bei mir drin...

----------


## huidiwui

so, nachn urlaub bin ich jetzt wieder recht eigespannt, ev geht sichs nächste woche di mi oder do aus mal wieder rauf zu schaun zum lechwald...


mit dem derzeitigen stand der strecke habe ich aber forlgende probleme:

1. höhenunterscheid ist noch immer zu groß zwischen der hin und rückspur
beheben kann man das auch nur mit aufwendigen grabarbeiten, die ich ned allein angehen möcht

2. anlieger, sind beide nicht optimal... vor allem da wo die grosse dirtline mündet wird man sicher ein problem haben, wenn man nun da einen riesigen anlieger fürn pumptrack baut, wo auf einmal der auslauf fürn dirt fehlt... hab mal versucht eine rinne als anliegerchen auszuheben, is aber ein fader kompromiss... man könnte einen oder zwei meter davor einen neuen anlieger baun, is aber mit viel arbeit verbunden denk ich...

3. abflüsse... hab letzte woche versucht nach dem anlieger wo oben genannte dirtline mündet ein en provisorischen abfluss zu bauen, keine ahnung obs funktioniert, aber ein paar flexible rohre wären ein hit. werde mich mal im baumarkt umsehen...

4. hügel bzw. buckel die da verbaut sind ... ich weiss ned irgendwie ned flowig. spitz und der abstand zwischen den weiteren is immer unterschiedlich...

fazit, entweder wird da weiter einzeln nur rumgebastelt, ohne großem wurf. oder man könnte sich mal wirklich oben treffen und mal alles bereden, plan machen und alle packen mit an. sicher viel arbeit, aber ich fänds trotzdem noch immer cool sowas zu realisieren...

also wie schauts aus? 
wer wär nächste woche dabei? 
sagen wir mal als vorschlag:

dienstag der 31.08. um 18:00 uhr

----------


## hhacks

genau am Di fang ich wieder zu arbeiten an  :Frown:  und da geht sich 18 Uhr nie aus.
Hätt aber von morgen weg frei und wär sehr motiviert was zu bauen.

Ein Termin wär für die meisten zeitlich wohl am besten vor oder am Ende des WoEs - sprich Fr oder So nachmittag/abend. Meinst net?

----------


## huidiwui

generell hast natürlich recht, für die meisten schon, aber ich dachte ich nutze mal die stunden unter der woche, weil ich weochenends lieber downhill fahre... 

aber für so ein startertreffen könnte man es am we auch machen....

den sa nachmittag?
also 28.08.? 
k.A. 16:00 uhr bei schönem wetter...

----------


## hme640

.... i bin ab samstag für eine woche weg... bin dann also ab 5.sept wieder motiviert für erdbewegungen... grüsse

----------


## hme640

ps.: 
hab aber unlängst den ABSPRUNG (weiter unten) gebaut + den landehang freigeschaufelt...

----------


## hhacks

hab dir a PM gschickt

----------


## huidiwui

ja schade, wetter war nicht so berühmt des we... hab dann den sonntag eher aufn downhiller genossen...

mal schaun wies mitn regen weiter geht, die woche schauts ja ned so gut aus, werden bescheid geben, wann ich wieder mal rauf schaue.

bis dann...

----------


## klamsi

Lauft des Projekt Pumptrack noch?

Ich hätte die nächsten 3-4 Tage zeit zum Graben. Wär jemand Motiviert was zu machen? Ala is a wengal fad.  :Wink: 

Zu tun is glaub i nu gnuag oder?

----------


## Lordz

derzeit regnets ja no ... mal schaun vl schauen steve und ich ja mal das we rauf  :Rolleyes:

----------


## klamsi

vl. sagts kurz bescheid. Wetter soi ja morgen Nachmittag besser werden.

----------


## chrizelot

> was wär mit einem pumptrack in st. peter?
> orf zentrum oder ober endstation 6er?
> klass.. ; )


Also ich finde, das in St. Peter bei den Eustacchio-Gründen neben den zwei kleinen Dirt-Lines in Richtung der Baumreihe noch ausreichend Platz für einen lässigen Pumptrack wäre.....nur erde ist nicht massig vorhanden, aber da wird ma ja net soviel brauchen? 

Gleich oberhalb des Fußballplatzes, hinter der Baumreihe
www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=rv9...02%20Lines____

----------


## huidiwui

hmmm, die frage is doch, darf man da was hin baun?
 :Smile: 

wer darf das entscheiden wer darf bauen?
LG

----------


## chrizelot

> hmmm, die frage is doch, darf man da was hin baun?
> 
> 
> wer darf das entscheiden wer darf bauen?
> LG


Ist natürlich auch von mir nicht sicher zu beantworten:

Aber dort sind zwei Dirt-Lines, und links und rechts sieht man noch die Ruinen von anderen Tracks. Angeblich darf man lt. Erzählungen aber eben bis zur Baumreihe was hinbauen. Der Raum ist ohnehin nicht nutzbar für sonst irgendwen, dort gibts meist nur die Zutaten für den Brennesselsalat.

Könnte man aber natürlich vorher sichergehen, und z. B. beim Gemeindeamt von Sankt Peter anfragen?

----------


## hhacks

Wollt zur Einstimmung auf die Saison mir mal den Track im Lechwald anschaun.
Gibts a taugliche Wegbeschreibung für jemanden von der anderen Stadtseite?  :Wink:

----------


## huidiwui

> Ist natürlich auch von mir nicht sicher zu beantworten:
> 
> Aber dort sind zwei Dirt-Lines, und links und rechts sieht man noch die Ruinen von anderen Tracks. Angeblich darf man lt. Erzählungen aber eben bis zur Baumreihe was hinbauen. Der Raum ist ohnehin nicht nutzbar für sonst irgendwen, dort gibts meist nur die Zutaten für den Brennesselsalat.
> 
> Könnte man aber natürlich vorher sichergehen, und z. B. beim Gemeindeamt von Sankt Peter anfragen?



cool wärs allemal in der nähe was zu haben.
wär auchbeim bauen dabei wenn sich wer ums offizielle schert  :Smile: 

inoffiziell könnte man auch einiges machen nur dann is mir die gefahr vergebener mühe etwas zu groß um dort auch richtig zeit zu investieren...

----------


## chrizelot

> cool wärs allemal in der nähe was zu haben.
> wär auchbeim bauen dabei wenn sich wer ums offizielle schert 
> 
> inoffiziell könnte man auch einiges machen nur dann is mir die gefahr vergebener mühe etwas zu groß um dort auch richtig zeit zu investieren...


Ja, habe dort auch schon ein paar Sachen gebaut, mach mir gar nicht so große Sorgen. Aber i kann das schon mal machen, muß ja eigentlich nur fragen. Nachdem die Lines dort stehen, wird es da wohl hoffentlich irgendeine offizielle Freigabe geben, die sich auf ein bestimmtes Gebiet beschränkt. 

Hoffe ich sehe das nicht zu naiv ;-)

PS: Graben tu ich auch, ist a gutes Trainig für die Arme und den Oberkörper, braucht man ja auch zum Biken ;-)

----------


## chrizelot

Ich habe einmal bei der Stadt angefragt per Email, wer mir/uns diese Frage beantworten kann, welches Gebiet für den Bau genutzt werden darf. Gibt hoffentlich irgendeine Regelung. Und hoffentlich auch eine Antwort  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## huidiwui

coole sache, meld dich bitte wenns zum graben wär.

da helfe ich mit!

lg

----------


## chrizelot

Also Antwort wird glaube ich keine mehr kommen ;-)
Eventuell geh ichs noch woanders an, zur Sicherheit.

Habe mir das Gebiet aber die Woche wieder in natura angeschaut, wenn man da nix wildes anstellt, kann das eigentlich kein problem darstellen. Würde mir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen, da das Fleckerl wirklich auch "optisch" zum Dirtgelände gehört. Ich weiß, ist keine rechtliche Kategorie, die Optik ;-)

Wenn das ganze was werden soll, brauchts aber glaub ich mehr als 2 Schaufler....vor allem auch einen Designer, der a bissal weiß, woraufs ankommt? Oder zumindest irgendeine Vorlage ;-)

 Einen Rundkurs kann man dort net machen, zu wenig Platz, aber eine längere linie mit richtungswechseln ging sich jedenfalls aus.

Eventuell gibts ja bis beginn zur bausaison noch ein paar Freiwillige ;-)

----------


## chrizelot

Da gibts echt Baupläne dafür ;-)  www.leelikesbikes.com/build-y...ump-track.html 
bzw. gleich zum pdf  www.leelikesbikes.com/wp-cont...xPumpTrack.pdf 
Edit: 
1 feet = ~30 cm 
1 inch = ~ 2,5 cm 
damit die größenordnungen klarer werden

----------


## chrizelot

Hi,

neue Nachrichten:

Ich habe heute vom Sportamt eine  Antwort auf meine Frage bekommen.

Grundsätzlich ist für den Eustacchio-Dirt-Spot das Sportamt zuständig, wenn man Fragen bzw. Änderungswünsche hat, muß man einen Termin vor Ort ausmachen (Ansprechpartner liegt mir vor). Man muß die Änderungswünsche aber schon mit den "BMX-Fahrern" vor Ort absprechen. 

Das wäre jetzt schon die Gelegenheit, hier wirklich zu versuchen einen Pumptrack zu bauen, ich bräuchte halt auch ein wenig Unterstützung. Wenn ich dort alleine auftrete, wirds wohl nur als Einzelaktion wahrgenommen, was es dzt. ja auch eigentlich ist.

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt wäre natürlich auch ein wenig mehr Baumaterial (= Erde) dort.

Wer Interesse hat, hier melden, ich werde das erst in ein paar Wochen angehen, wenn wirklich ein paar mitmachen und ich auch schon eine Idee habe, wie man das am besten angeht im Gespräch vor Ort.

----------


## hhacks

Awesome! Bin sofort dabei.
Hab nur a bissl an andren Arbeitsrhytmus als die meisten, aba mit entsprechend Vorlauf werd i mir dafür gern Zeit nehmen.  :Smile: 

Bzgl. Erde:
I hab vor Jahren amal mit jemand vom Sportamt Kontakt ghabt, I glaub es war eh der Peinhaupt, und der wollt BMX-Dirtjumps-Sachn in meim Bezirk baun (Strassgang).
Jedenfalls hat der gleich von Erde und Bagger und Locals gredet die selber shapen. Is nix worden weil zwenig Leut.
Aber vielleicht gibts da ja den Willen und auch das Geld für sowas wenn ma in entsprechender Anzahl auftaucht.

----------


## huidiwui

Ja super!
Ok, zeitlich is es für mich schon etwas schwerer unter der Woche zu geregelten Amtszeiten dort anzutanzen. 

Aber gib mal Bescheid wennst einen Termin hast. 
Freitag Nachmittags (wenn da noch wer arbeitet im Amt) wärs für mich zumindest besser, außer diesen Freitag... 

Aber super Einsatz! Danke schon mal vorweg!

LG

----------


## hme640

i wär a dabei... i arbeit aber ab mittag immer...

----------


## chrizelot

> Aber vielleicht gibts da ja den Willen und auch das Geld für sowas wenn ma in entsprechender Anzahl auftaucht.


Ohne entsprechende Anzahl bringts eh nix, weil vermutlich niemand sehr viel Arbeit reinstecken will. Vielleicht wär ja eine Unterschriftenliste auch a gute Ergänzung, aber nur mit Leuten, die wirklich mithelfen wollen bzw. auch zumindest hier öfters fahren wollen. Inkl. Emailkontakt. Ob das ganze kleiner oder größer werden kann, sieht man ja anhand der Anzahl der Personen, und der vorstellbaren Möglichkeiten lt. Sportamt. Ich bin mit allem, was realistisch machbar ist, zufrieden.

Erfahrungsberichte helfen ;-)

----------


## chrizelot

So, habe das Areal mal angeschaut und auf die Schnelle abgemessen.
Areal ist flach und ca. 6m breit, Länge ca. 20-30m.

www.loaditup.de/582616.html

Hier ein möglicher Bauplan, damit man sieht, welche Möglichkeiten es dort platzmäßig gäbe. Kann man auch deutlich abspecken, oder schrittweise umsetzen. Mit MS Visio entworfen, wenn wer herumtüfteln will, schick ich ihm gerne die Originaldatei.

www.loaditup.de/582618.html

Keine Sicherheit, ob der Track lt. Plan auch gut fahrbar wäre, habe mich an Vorschlägen bzw. Tipps von einschlägigen Seiten orientiert.

Bedarf an Erde bzw. Verfügbarkeit ebenfalls (noch) unklar.

Ach ja..hier der Beweis, das man auch mit wenig Mitteln was halbwegs brauchbares zusammenbekommt. Wobei hier die Hügel sehr niedrig sind, dafür ist der Kurs etwas länger.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Myu7...eature=related

----------


## huidiwui

ja schaut gut aus der plan...

wichtig, die hügel nicht zu steil und spitz bauen.

nachträglich wär ja auch eine kreuzung in der mitte möglich.
das hab ich des öfteren auf youtube gesehen und schaut spaßig aus, nicht immer in die gleiche richtung zu fahren.

wann legen wir los?
; )

----------


## hme640

ein 8er wär halt cool damit ma a rechts- und a linkskurve hat...

i hab den monat recht viel zeit... besonders fr sa so...

----------


## chrizelot

Also die Kreuzung in der Mitte war sogar vorher im Plan drinnen, aber die wär mir auf Grund des geringen Abstandes zwischen den zwei Lines sehr spitzig vorgekommen...=> scharfe Kurve notwendig...und man müsste zwei bauen, weil sonst kann man nur 1x aus genau einer Fahrtrichtung die Richtung wechseln, dann nicht mehr (probiert es gedanklich aus  ;-)) Aber nicht unrealistisch!

Ad Loslegen: Jeder der mitmachen möchte, bitte per PM Emailadresse kundtun, wenns recht ist.

 Wär super, wenn ihr noch weitere *echte!* Interessenten (keine Sympathisanten) finden würdet und mir schicken könntet, ich schau mich dann auch weiter um, sobald es wieder "Saison" ist. 

Mein Idealplan wäre der folgende: 
Mind. 10-15 Leute finden, dann Termin mit Sportamt ausmachen. Dort Möglichkeiten abklären (schön wäre mehr Erde), Bauplan herzeigen, Unterschriftenliste der Interessenten inklusive. Damit das nach was konkretem ausschaut. Areal wird wohl hoffentlich kein Problem sein, aber niemand schüttet einen Haufen Erde um viel Geld wohin, wenn er sich nicht sicher sein kann, dass das ganze wirklich umgesetzt wird und breiteres Interesse besteht. 

Zur Motivation: Wenn z. B. 10 Leute bauen würden, müsste jeder nur einen Baustein des Plans umsetzen.

----------


## chrizelot

> ein 8er wär halt cool damit ma a rechts- und a linkskurve hat...
> 
> i hab den monat recht viel zeit... besonders fr sa so...



Wegen dem 8er. Wär ev. in den Plan folgendermaßen integrierbar.

Rechts im Plan ist ja die kleine Steilkurve. Steilkurven kann man so bauen, dass man sie entweder weiter fährt (längere Kurve => wechsel auf andere Line => Richtungswechsel), oder über sie drüberfahrt (verbleib auf Line => kein Richtungswechsel). 

Siehe youtube-Video gleich am Anfang (Steilkurve ebenfalls rechts im Bild)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fofuwA2iOfE

----------


## hhacks

wollt den thread wieda a bissl hochziehn

www.velosolutions.ch/bike_parks/pumptracks

----------


## chrizelot

Hat sich zur Zeit nichts getan, hab bisher nur zwei Kontaktdaten erhalten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , die sicher mitmachen würden. 

Kids gibts dort aber einige, die sind vermutlich mehr an Erde und höheren Sprüngen bzw. einer dritten DJ-Line interessiert...werd i in den nächsten Wochen mal checken, wie die Interessen so gestreut sind. Würd sich beides ja ergänzen.

----------


## dannyo

yoooa, hola leute. bin dirt beginner aus graz, alter 24 und würde sofort in st peter helfen wollen.
meldet euch unter 06803308052
grüße :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

Tut sich bzgl. Pumptrack in Graz etwas?

Hab grad folgenden Artikel gesehen: www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/11/...entliche-hand/

Da könnt man sich ja fragen ob sowas bei uns auch möglich ist, trotz Sparpaket der Landesregierung.

----------


## huidiwui

ma ja, hör mir auf  :Smile:  es würde schon reichen wenn sich a paar leut zusammentun könnten... 

wir hatten da schon mal einenanderen thread dazu, kann ihn grad nicht rasusuchen, aber des war bei der Estaccio Soedlung, Pfarrweg Nr 35. (ca.)

dort ist es schön flach, ned so wie am dirtspot im lechwald udn platz fürnen netten 8er wär auch. und man müsste keine 74 euro fürn blöden schöckl ausgeben....  :Smile: 

machma was?
 :Cool:

----------


## chrizelot

Ja, Eustacchio gibts massig Erde. Habs aber dann aufgegeben, weil wenig Leute Lust hatten, und auch die dortigen Kids an Pumptracks nicht interessiert waren, mehr an Dirts. Das "Dirt-Projekt" dort ist aber eh voll in die Hose gegangen ;-) 

Nachteil: Dort gibts viel "Laufkundschaft", es besteht immer die Gefahr, dass Kinder herumspielen oder ein paar Spezialisten kurzfristig wieder sinnlos Änderungen vornehmen, die nur für 1 Tag interessant sind.

----------


## hhacks

ich bin nachwievor dabei!

----------


## hme640

ich auch... !!!

----------


## chrizelot

ich hätt auch lust, wobei ich derzeit echt sehr wenig zeit habe.....3-4 leute reichen doch eh aus, vor allem..wenns amal an anfang gibt, gesellen sich sowieso immer a paar freiwillige dazu...

Gibt übrigens ein Ebook zu dem Thema, damit a minimum an plan(ung) vorhanden ist...einmal, aber dafür richtig graben...

Würde mich da durchaus spendabel zeigen (9.99 Dollar) :-P
www.leelikesbikes.com/ebook-w...p-track-nation

----------


## dergö!

Den Lechwald-Pumptrack hat jemand extrem lässig geshaped - cool! Müßte jetzt richtig gut gehen, mich ziehts aber zur Zeit immer in den Skatepark  :Wink:  Wenn ihr was baut denkt bitte an die Wasserabflüsse, das wird vermutlich bald ein Thema... cheers, Gö!

----------


## chrizelot

> Den Lechwald-Pumptrack hat jemand extrem lässig geshaped - cool! Müßte jetzt richtig gut gehen, mich ziehts aber zur Zeit immer in den Skatepark  Wenn ihr was baut denkt bitte an die Wasserabflüsse, das wird vermutlich bald ein Thema... cheers, Gö!


Muss ich mal raufschauen, ob wir das damals waren, oder ob nachträglich noch entscheidendes passiert ist :-)

Wasser ist sicherlich ein Thema, aber vor allem bald auch der sich durch die Kälte verändernde Aggregatzustand des Wassers. Also wenn, dann bald ;-)

----------


## dergö!

...ich tippe auf zwei vorarlberger bmxer, die ich vor zwei/drei wochen mal oben getroffen hab... :Wink:

----------


## chrizelot

> ...ich tippe auf zwei vorarlberger bmxer, die ich vor zwei/drei wochen mal oben getroffen hab...


Ja, genau, die haben gerade gegraben, und ich mich dann angeschlossen...dachte es waren tiroler, weil ich sie gut verstanden habe ;-)

----------


## DanielD3

Hallo an alle!! 
Gibt's schon etwas neues???
Würde gerne meine Hilfskraft anbieten... Sehr das der thread schon a bissi älter ist. Hoffentlich gibts noch Rückmeldungen...

----------


## SamHS

Hiho,

Kann man da im Leechwald einfach ein wenig (weiter)graben? Wie schauts denn da besitztechnisch aus bzw. muß man damit rechnen gleich vertrieben zu werden?

Bin zwar noch kompletter Pumptrack Anfänger würd das ganze aber gern irgendwo üben und wär natürlich auch gerne bereit da meine Freizeitstunden reinzustecken wenns um Ausbau/Umbau und Wartung geht.

lg
Sam

----------


## hhacks

Soweit ich weiß kannst du da ohne Probleme graben.

Sind immer wieder Dirtjumper oben bzw. liegen glaub ich permanent Schaufeln und Scheibtruhen herum.
Der Pumptrack ist leider nicht ganz optimal da er etwas hängt und damit eine Hälfte gut weil bergab die retour hälfte mäßig, bzw. nur mit ein paar Pedaltritten geht.

Zuletzt wurde er ein bisserl ausgebessert und eine Kreuzung in die Mitte gemacht -also ist jetz ein 8er.
Vielleicht liegts ja an meinen mangelhaften Fahrtechnikkünsten, aber ich werd damit nicht glücklich.

Bzw. ist`s zu weit für die Feierabendrunde.
Ich hoff immer noch das das in St. Peter was wird, aber wohl erst wenn die Bikeparks wieder zu haben  :Smile:

----------


## SamHS

Hi, 
Werd mal vorbeischauen und mir das mal anschauen, sobald es nicht mehr regnet  :Frown: 
Ist in St.Peter wirklich etwas geplant?
Falls ich da irgendwie helfen bzw. Etwas unterstützen kann bitte Bescheid geben.
Wo wäre denn das? 
Lg
Sam

----------


## hhacks

siehe letzte Seite. hat sich leider verlaufen

----------


## chrizelot

Hey...also ich würde sagen, gehen wir das im Herbst in Graz St. Peter an. 
Vor ein paar Wochen haben dort ein paar begonnen eine große Dirt-Line zu bauen, hat sich aber sehr bald wieder verlaufen. Dort liegt eigentlich jetzt schon seit einem Jahr alles brach. Ev. dann im Herbst graben, derzeit will ja doch jeder Biken was das Zeug hält. Ich schaue mir demnächst den neuen Pumptrack in Seiersberg an, dann kann man sicher auch bissal was abschauen bzw. erfragen.

Wir könnten uns trotzdem amal vorher treffen um zum Einstieg ein wenig zu planen und zu sehen, wer überhaupt konkret dabei wäre. Amal unter der Woche gegen Abend? Nach der EM? :-P

----------


## SamHS

Hoi, Wie gesagt, wär da auf jedenfall auch interessiert und bereit zu helfen.
Den Pumptrack in Seiersberg will ich mir auch auf jedenfall mal anschauen muss ja mal irgendwo anfangen zu üben  :Wink:

----------


## prolink88

bin in Seiersberg schon gefahren...ist echt genial :Smile: 
super zum üben...nur in der prallen sonne net so toll

----------


## scratchrider

Also ich wäre auf jeden fall dabei, beim bau in st peter zu helfen.
das problem is ich hab keine ahnung wo der in Seiersberg is.
Vieleicht könnten wir uns mal dort treffen oder uns zusammen reden.
Wollte schon immer mal auf so ner strecke fahren hab mich aber alleine
nie so wirklich getraut  :Redface: .
Ich fahr sonst nur ein paar DH lines vom schöckel.

LG
kev

----------


## chrizelot

Habe mir gestern ein PDF "Welcome to Pump Track Nation" gekauft, eine Anleitung zum Bauen von Pumptracks inkl. ein paar Bauplänen. Mit Längen-Höhen-Verhältnissen von Rollern, Kurven-Radien, Kurvenneigungen/Rollerneigungen und Shape-Tipps  :Big Grin:   Da sind schon Pläne drinnen, die vom Aufwand her machbar und dennoch abwechslungsreich ausschauen. 

Seiersberg fahre ich eher spontan hin, ist aber wirklich leicht zu finden (siehe Link von Michael Gölles via Facebook: https://maps.google.at/maps/ms?msid=...1ce48fb6&msa=0)

----------


## scratchrider

Super Danke :dlgkev

----------


## chrizelot

Hi, betreffend Pumptrack in Sankt Peter.

Anbei ein möglicher Plan. Beide Seiten des PDFs sind grundsätzlich ident, auf Seite zwei sind nur die genauen (umgerechneten) Maße. Plan ist aus einem E-Book zum Thema Pumptrackbau.

Ist ein eher schnellerer Kurs. Möglicher Vorteil: Nicht ausgleichbare Geländeunebenheiten (sprich kleine Steigungen) sind kein Problem betreffend die Geschwindigkeit. 
Sonst: Kurven mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Radien, Roller mit unterschiedlicher Höhe/Länge, sogar kleine Step-ups/downs wären drin vorgesehen.

Lt. Dauen x Pi-Messung vor Ort sollte das Ding reinpassen, und zwar in den Bereich ohne größere Unebenheiten.

Könnten mal z. B. eine versteckte (also nur Mitglieder einsehbar) Facebook-Gruppe öffnen, dann wird die Planung bzw. Absprache leichter? Werkzeug (Scheibtruhe, Schaufeln) ist ja auch notwendig.

Baubeginn: z. B. September? Bin vorher Urlaub bzw. wird die Zeit vorher zu knapp.
Und: Lt. Gö bzw. Gemeindearbeiter in Seiersberg muss man schon auch zu viert mit ein paar Bautagen rechnen.

----------


## Pogo

Sehr cool idee. Sankt Peter wieder was zu machen.....!!! Thumbs Up!!

----------


## scratchrider

cooler plan meldest dich dann mal wenn du die FB gruppe eröffnet hast.
https://www.facebook.com/kevin.lang.35762

----------


## hayden98

im geheimen. ich komm euch dan eben net helfen aber fahren will ich schon. :-)

----------


## hme640

sir chrizelot ,  der plan is geil ... was ma dort brauchen is a s kurve auf aner graden mit der möglichkeit zu pushen oder von der einen in die andere zu springen... da kümmer ich mich gern persönlich drum...

----------


## chrizelot

> sir chrizelot ,  der plan is geil ... was ma dort brauchen is a s kurve auf aner graden mit der möglichkeit zu pushen oder von der einen in die andere zu springen... da kümmer ich mich gern persönlich drum...


Da ist wer motiviert, sehr schön ;-) Würde gerne eine Facebook-Gruppe öffnen, gemeim geht nicht wirklich (=> nur freunde einladbar), aber eine, bei der man die postings nicht sieht, schon. Bräuchte noch ein weiteres Gründungsmitglied (=> FB-Name per PM), dann mach ich sie auf).

----------


## grazertourer

Hallo,ich wärme das Thema einmal auf!  :Smile:  Wie siehts denn aus in Graz? Wo gibts denn Pumptracks, die man betreten darf? Gibt es den in Seiersberg noch? Sonst noch welche?LG,Martin

----------


## chrizelot

> Hallo,
> 
> ich wärme das Thema einmal auf!  
> 
> Wie siehts denn aus in Graz? Wo gibts denn Pumptracks, die man betreten darf? Gibt es den in Seiersberg noch? Sonst noch welche?
> 
> LG,
> Martin


War vor drei Tagen in Seiersberg, gibts noch, in gutem Zustand. Kann man auch gut mit Helmlampe befahren ;-)

----------


## grazertourer

> War vor drei Tagen in Seiersberg, gibts noch, in gutem Zustand. Kann man auch gut mit Helmlampe befahren ;-)


Sehr cool, danke!  :Smile:  Dann werde ich mir das in den kommenden tagen einmal anschauen. Bin gespannt...das wird meine Pumptrack Premiere!

----------


## chrizelot

> Bin gespannt...das wird meine Pumptrack Premiere!


Übertreib es nicht, Muskelkater (Schulter/Brust) wird auch so extrem ;-)

----------


## hhacks

wo issn der in Seiersberg?

----------


## chrizelot

> wo issn der in Seiersberg?


Feldkirchnerstrasse....bei der shopping city...neben dem burgerking ist eine tankstelle....neben der ist der pumptrack...irgendwo hier im Thema ist ein link zu google maps...

----------


## chrizelot

> Feldkirchnerstrasse....bei der shopping city...neben dem burgerking ist eine tankstelle....neben der ist der pumptrack...irgendwo hier im Thema ist ein link zu google maps...


Gefunden: *https://maps.google.at/maps/ms?msid=...1ce48fb6&msa=0*

----------


## hhacks

Ja sappalot der schauzt ja brauchbar aus!!!
Und außerdem liegt er am Heimweg von der Arbeit! :]
Wie konnte ich das übersehen?

Jetzt brauch ich nur mehr a passendes bike und das afterworkpumpen kann beginnen!  :Smile: 
Hat wer was entsprechendes abzugeben?

----------


## FLo33

Hast du irgendwo im Netz Fotos gefunden oder warst live vor Ort? Hast Fotos gemacht?  :Smile:

----------


## chrizelot

youtube, später im Video gibts Pumptrack-Action...www.youtube.com/watch?v=RskFXF0-9yI

----------


## FLo33

Merci!

----------


## grazertourer

Sodala, letzte Woche war ich dort - mit meinem 5-jährigen Neffen.  :Big Grin:  Er hatte Spaß und ich ebenfalls! Der Pumptrack ist gut! Ein paar Sachen könnte man vielleicht ein bisserl besser bauen, aber das ist lächerlichstes Jammern auf einem Niveau, das einem guten Pumptrack Fahrer nicht gerecht wird. Unglaublich lässiges Training, ziemlich anstrengend und manche Stellen sind mir einfach zu eng.... üben üben üben!

Sowas wäre geil!  :Big Grin:  www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05/...am-wochenende/

----------


## hhacks

war auch dort und finds lässig.

Einer von der ansässigen Mopedgang hat mir erklärt das es im Vereinsraum des Jugendgruppe BMX zum fahren für den Pumptrack gibt.
Ich denk vor allem der 8er is für BMX gebaut.
Obwohl ich glaub mit mehr Übung kann mam auch den flüssig fahren, muss ma halt gscheit Umlegen und durchziehen.
Vielleicht auch a bissl die Wandl nachshapen. 

Ich finds super weil er am Weg von der Arbeit liegt. werd sicher öfter fahren und mal a Werkzeug zum shapen mitnehmen.

----------


## chrizelot

> war auch dort und finds lässig.
> 
> Einer von der ansässigen Mopedgang hat mir erklärt das es im Vereinsraum des Jugendgruppe BMX zum fahren für den Pumptrack gibt.
> Ich denk vor allem der 8er is für BMX gebaut.


Der 8er geht auch für den Durschnittsfahrer mit dem Dirt-Bike flüssig, ist echt nur Übungssache...ausrutscher habe ich dort aber auch schon gesehen...und produziert :-)

Pass lieber auf mit dem shapen, ist irgendwie auch Zement beigemischt worden, soweit ich das von GÖ mitbekommen habe. Nicht dass du eine Schicht bearbeitest, die quasi die Wartungsfreiheit/Langlebigkeit der Strecke positiv beeinflusst....

----------


## hhacks

@8er: Also flüssig schaff ich den jetzt halbwegs, aber schneller werd ich dabei net, mir geht immer das Wandl aus.  :Frown: 
@shapen: guter Tipp, werd den Gö mal nach einer "Pflegeanleitung" fragen  :Wink: . Die Haupline is auch gut aber wennst a bissl varierst is viel Schotter im weg, Gefühlsmäßig is vom Zement nimmer viel da!?

@geiler Pumptrack: dirt.mpora.com/news/is-this-t...rk-zurich.html
f*****Ck

----------


## koller75

Servus,

die letzten Post's sind ja noch nicht so lange her, aber wie schaut's dort jetzt aus? Is das gratis dort? Wär nämlich nur 2 minuten von meiner Firma weg, optimal eigentlich  :Wink:  

Frag mich nur, WIE blöd ich dort mit meinem Downhiller ausschau?!

----------


## FLo33

Blöd ausschauen is relativ  :Cool: 

Es is halt alles sehr eng, auf Hardtail oder BMX ausgelegt. Geht sicher extrem eini, wennst da mitn Downhiller reinpumpst.

----------

